# crocodile



## fielies (Oct 12, 2012)

Tomorrow my friend and I are going to smoke a crocodile tail , probably the 321 style, i don't know what kind of meat it resembles, is it more like chicken or fish or meat? , i need to know how to flavor it .And it weighs 1.5 kg

it is raining here so the smoking will happen under roofing.

any suggestions are welcome


----------



## fielies (Oct 13, 2012)

Well it went , well













IMG-20121013-00633.jpg



__ fielies
__ Oct 13, 2012


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 13, 2012)

I've done gator tail before and soaked it overnight in buttermilk and rosemary. Cut into steaks and grilled with some seasoned salt. Came out awesome. The buttermilk/rosemary really knocked the gamey taste down. Guess you could do croc the same and smoke it. Your croc looks really good. How'd it taste? That tail roast is huge! Must have been a monster croc!!


----------



## fielies (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes i did smoke it for 3 hours , then 2 hours in tin foil and sauce, then one hour open again , it lost a lot of moisture into to the tin foil ,so it dried out a bit, i think, perhaps also because it was in the deepfreeze before. it seems that it have some fat also to keep it moiste, the pieces that i had , tasted like good smoked meat, but bit dry, yes and there are lots of bones to deal with, gave it to my friend will see what they say. thanks for the reply.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 13, 2012)

If it's like gator then I'm sure it's very lean. My gator tail didn't have any bones to deal with, thank goodness.


----------



## fielies (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes its lean and havend heard from the real eaters jet, their probably still chewing, its white meat, like chicken breasts.And must have bean a big crock.


----------

